# Pecan tree



## sb47 (Apr 21, 2018)

My pecan tree puts on lots of pecans, but the meat of the pecans are all dried up and black inside the shells. I'm sure it's in need of type of nutrients. Any Ideas? Will anything help fruit production? 
Thanks


----------



## greyghost (Jun 14, 2018)

sb47 said:


> My pecan tree puts on lots of pecans, but the meat of the pecans are all dried up and black inside the shells. I'm sure it's in need of type of nutrients. Any Ideas? Will anything help fruit production?
> Thanks



How long did you wait to pick them after they had fallen?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## sb47 (Jun 14, 2018)

greyghost said:


> How long did you wait to pick them after they had fallen?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


 I can pull them off the tree like that,


----------



## greyghost (Jun 26, 2018)

sb47 said:


> I can pull them off the tree like that,



Could be number of things, lack of water is one of them. Maybe if you had better data input to go off of?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## sb47 (Jun 26, 2018)

greyghost said:


> Could be number of things, lack of water is one of them. Maybe if you had better data input to go off of?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro



It produced lots of good pecans years ago. Nothing has changed. In fact I have 3 pecan trees doing the same thing in different locations.
What other data are you looking for?


----------



## greyghost (Jun 26, 2018)

sb47 said:


> It produced lots of good pecans years ago. Nothing has changed. In fact I have 3 pecan trees doing the same thing in different locations.
> What other data are you looking for?



Well some pictures of the trees and the nuts for starters lol.....imagine your speaking to a dr over the phone he’s not gonna have anything to go off of if you give him or her what equates to nothing.

Troubleshooting any problem properly takes as much info as possible.

Like with oaks black areas of the bark can mean a chit load of things....


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## sb47 (Jun 26, 2018)

greyghost said:


> Well some pictures of the trees and the nuts for starters lol.....imagine your speaking to a dr over the phone he’s not gonna have anything to go off of if you give him or her what equates to nothing.
> 
> Troubleshooting any problem properly takes as much info as possible.
> 
> ...



I do plan to take some pics after the pecans have matured and posting them. The trees look healthy and they put on a lot of new growth every year.


----------



## greyghost (Jun 26, 2018)

sb47 said:


> I do plan to take some pics after the pecans have matured and posting them. The trees look healthy and they put on a lot of new growth every year.



Sounds like it’s got the numpties 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## sb47 (Jun 26, 2018)

I found my camera. Sorry the quality is not so great.
This is tree #1 overall size.







close up of the trunk of tree #1






New cluster of pecans just starting out.






Notice the bright green new growth and healthy green leaves.







All the clusters on all 3 trees look the same


----------



## Del_ (Jun 27, 2018)

May be a zinc deficiency.


----------



## Jason Douglas (Jun 28, 2018)

Perhaps but the leaves aren't showing that "almost looks like glyphosate damage" look. 

Perhaps an insect that gets into the pecans and eats from inside the husk?


----------

